# Ghetto Clear Corners under 10 bucks



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

This is for all of you Do-it-Yourself'ers.

Well it dosent look ghetto at all actually if you do this simple task, most likely your corners will be brighter than your headlights.

all you do is change the bulb, to something clear, like a cyber white, bulb like the yellow one you have in already. It says on the package 12v/27v 8watt on it . 12 is the constant light you get when your lights are on and the 27v is the blinker or hazzard light. since your car sends a 12v positive to either filiment inside and both filiment is grounded by the black wire coming from the socket, all you do is cut and splice the green with black stripe wire (27v blinker) coming from the socket and do the same for the red one (12v marker) . What you done was simply switched the signal going to the larger filliment for the smaller one . making the higer powerd filiment the one that comes on when your lights do and your blinker the lower powerd one. 

Now this should take about 20 minutes and a slight back ache, but its easy.

Also there is only one downside and that is your blinker works alright in the day time but as soon as you use your headlights only thing blinkin is your back signals, this has to do with the disign of your bulb. and its something you cant help. but in the end your corners are bright as hell. and match your led light winsheld washers and anything else that lights up . so try it out it looks good.

POSSIBLE SOLUTIONS< 
hook the turning signal to your leds or other aftermarket side marker lights, 

If you have sugestions on how to get around this problem please chime in.This is for all of you Do-it-Yourself'ers.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

> Also there is only one downside and that is your blinker works alright in the day time but as soon as you use your headlights only thing blinkin is your back signals


Unsafe....as...hell


----------



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

you'll be replacing bulbs alot more often if you do this.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

oh, your mean because the blinker filiment stays on more often


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

wow.. i dont think i have to say anything.. i thought about this a long time ago. and i think we know why i didnt do it.. oh well .. hey.. at least you were trying to do something cool. this is why a lot of us have tickets.. (think about your actions before you do so.. ) Travis


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

um... thats gonna piss lots of people off, mainly cops.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

im curious.. how is that ghetto clear corners?.. wouldnt that just be ghetto bright corners?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

For those who want to know how to wire 'em up properly


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If you want to brighten up those clear corners, wire 'em up like those sidemarkers...and they still flash


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I smell smoke...I think your car is on fire.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

mine? or SilverSentra99?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

hmm...i've never thought of that...well i've thought of turning my side lights into blinkers though on the front cause you cant see the front turn signals from the side


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

thats not smoke.. its your brain..


----------

